# KARACHI | EMAAR Crescent Bay | U/C



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Crescent Bay, Karachi*






*The floor counts for each tower aren't mentioned by EMAAR so I'm leaving that out*

Following towers are under construction right now:

*Coral Towers:*




























*Pearl Towers:*




















*Reef Towers:










Expected to start soon:*
*Panorama Tower:








*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Current Progress:














































Source: Karachi Street View*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*UPDATE*



















*Credits: etranger *


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

I think we already have threads for coral and reef towers


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Source: Kale Pakistan on LinkedIn: #corporateproject #emaar #Karachi


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)




----------

